# Butt im Süßwasser



## Reppi (23. September 2003)

Hallo Leute ; ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich diese Gegebenheit Akte X melden muß,oder on dies normal ist...;+ 
Also das die Platten zur Zeit bis nach Rendsburg den NOK hochziehen und dort gefangen werden ist mir mehr als bekannt .
Aber nun häufen sich die letzten Monate hier bei uns im Verein die Fänge von Butt in einem fast geschlossenen Wehl/Teich !!!
Und zwar Fische bis 35 cm......!
Der einzige Weg dorthin geht wohl über einen Vorfluter der in die ca. 4km entfernte Nordsee führt.
Haben solche Fische überhaupt eine Überlebenschance im Süßwasser ???
PS. Macht Spaß die Jungs mit Matchrute und Pose zu fangen  :m 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## theactor (23. September 2003)

HI Reppi,

die Jungz sind gute "Brackis" -- bei uns in HH geht es jetzt ja auch los mit Butt.... im Herbst ziehen die zum ..vermehren... die Elbe bis wer-weiß-wohin-hoch...

Wenn es jedoch schwierig sein dürfte sie in der Elbe mit Pose zu befischen...  :q 

Viele Spaß und hol raus, die Platten!

Grüße,
Sönke #h


----------



## Laksos (23. September 2003)

Vor kurzem war hier auf'm Board 'ne Fangmeldung einer Flunder bei Köln. Ich glaube, das war von Boardie Budha, oder? 

Vor paar Jahren fingen wir auch eine hier in Köln mit Winkelpicker! Die Tierchen werden nicht so oft, aber regelmäßig (!), den Rhein aufwärts bis Koblenz gefangen! :m


----------



## Reppi (23. September 2003)

Hallo Sönke !
Ist echt witzig ,wenn du auf Rotenaugen los willst und dann sowas......
Das ist der Wehl , wo du mir mal über die Schulter gesehen hast; only for members........
Die Zander sind da nun auch mittlerweile maßig,also ne echte "Traumkuhle".
Wollen wir Mitte Okt. den platten Jungs mal im Kanal nachstellen,es gibt jetzt auch Gastkarten !!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Jirko (23. September 2003)

hallo reppi,

es wird sich mit 100%iger sicherheit um flundern handeln, denn diese können auch im reinen süßwasser ihr dasein fristen. es ist nicht unüblich, daß flundern längere wanderungen in´s landesinnere vornehmen. sie ernähren sich dort vorwiegend von bachflohkrebsen und mückenlarven.

flundern im süßwasser sind ein synonym für sauberes, nährstoffreiches wasser. laksos hatte es ja bereits erwähnt! ich habe vor ca. 2a auch einen zeitungsbericht gelesen, aus welchem hervorging, daß im rhein (im tiefsten binnenland) ohne salzwasseranteil flundern gelandet werden konnten!

also reppi, akte x nicht notwendig - mutter natur von ihrer schönsten seite


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. September 2003)

Moin!
Von alten Angelkameraden weis ich das bis in die 60iger Jahre regelmäßig Flundern im Schweriner See gefangen wurden. Die sind damals den Wallensteingraben hochgezogen welcher die Ostsee bei Wismar mit dem Schweriner See verbindet. Jetzt ist der Wallensteingraben verbaut und sehr flach geworden darum gibs so was heute wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Nordlicht (23. September 2003)

bei uns wurden im sahrensdorferbinnensee (süsswasser) auch bereits schollen vom angrenzendem binnensee (aus salzwasser) gefangen. die biester sin irgendwie "rübergeflogen" und haben sich dort wohl auch gut gehalten.
es ist also nicht so aussergewöhnlich und du brauchst keine angst haben das die männer mit der großen weste die nur hinten aufgeht dich holen :q


----------



## thymallus (23. September 2003)

hallo,

selbst bei mir in Wiesbaden habe ich in den letzten 8-10 Jahren von mindestens 3 Flundern gehört, die im Rhein gefangen wurden.Und die "Dunkelziffer"ist sicher hoch.Die Flunder ist ja auch als ganzjährig geschützte Art im hess. Fischereigesetz aufgeführt.

Gruß
thymallus


----------



## theactor (24. September 2003)

Hi,

@Reppi: Ha! Ich und Gastkarte! Ich werde wohl als Edel-sometimes-Büsumer eine Sondergenehmigung erhalten! Oder nicht! na siehst Du, geht doch...ahm-- wenn Du mir dann also eine Gastkarte besorgen könntest..  

Viel Spaß beim Rotaugen-flundern,
Sönke #h


----------



## chippog (24. September 2003)

na die hessen sind aber flunderfreundlich...ich frage mich nur, was das für einen sinn hat und ob die auf einen lebenstauglichen kräftigen bestand hoffen? na egal, nich mein bier. auch in schweden hat es natürlich platte in den flüssen mindestens bis rauf zur ersten schleuse, ganz zu schweigen von den flundern und auch steinbutten, aber eben nur diese beiden arten, die sich recht weit oben im norden der in die richtung immer salzärmer werdenden ostsee nicht nur aufhalten, sondern auch vermehren. beim rhein frage ich mich aber, ob die ollen flundern so weit raufkommen, weil die schweizer immer noch so viele salze aus der chemischen industrie ablassen? oder ist das jetzt doch besser geworden? wie auch immer so macht es vielen anglern echt spass mal eine ungewöhnliche art aus dem wasser zu ziehen! in der hoffnung, des es euch in jeglicher hinsicht auch so geht, skit fiske aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## detlefb (24. September 2003)

Moin,


Butt gibt's auch im Ilmenau Kanal (Tiden Gewaesser), zuletzt habe ich Samstag welche an der Fahrenholzer Schleuse gefangen.
Den Magen hatten die voll, mit den so "beliebten" Wollhand Krabben, aber konnten dem Tauwurm doch nicht ausweichen.

Gruss

Detlef


----------



## MichaelB (24. September 2003)

Moin,

im Hamburger Hafen gehn die Platten am ehesten auf Wattwurm, vielleicht erinnern sie sich ja doch ihrer Herkunft  
Ich habe aber auch schon mal eine auf Tauwurm gefangen, allerdings war die so lütt, die wollte wohl eher rangeln  
Übermorgen gibt´s den ersten ernsthaften Versuch im Hauptstrom, schau mer mal...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## homer01 (24. September 2003)

@ detlef b  platte werden im ilmenaukanal das ganze jahr über gefangen.
habe selbst dieses jahr im hochsommer welche gefangen, sind aber nur kleine die knapp maß haben.

wenn du in der ilmenau fischt und gern platte jagst komm doch im okt. mit in den hamburger hafen. näheres unter termine.
gruss homer 01


----------



## detlefb (24. September 2003)

Moin,

@ homer01
jupp, 11.10 10:00 ist schon vorgemerkt.


Wenn's die Arbeit zulaesst geht morgen nachmittag mal schnell in den Hafen. So fuer zwei Stuendchen.Schonmal ein bisschen ueben
).

Gruss

Detlef


----------



## wolfgang45 (26. September 2003)

@Meeresangler- Schwerin,
bezüglich eines Flunderaufstieges über den Wallensteingraben möchte ich starke Bedenken anmelden.
Ich habe mit den Salmonidengewässern in M/V recht viel zu tun, kenne den Bach daher recht gut.
Das Gewässer ist schon immer sehr stark verbaut gewesen,was bei einem Höhenunterschied von 37 Metern auf nur 9 Kilometern Lauflänge nicht verwunderlich ist, der Bach war und ist auch für Meerforelle und Lachs nicht passierbar, die existierenden Bestände dieser Fische sind ohne menschliches Zutun nicht möglich gewesen(Erbrütung und Besatz).
Die Wehre wurden allerdings teilweise Ende der 60er und Anfang der 70er jahre durch neue ersetzt(Petersdorf- ehemalige Mühle).
Die sich im Unterlauf des Baches befindlichen Teiche im Stadtgebiet von Wismar sollen allerdings einen schwankenden Flundernbestand haben(zumindest zeitweilig).
Der Bach hatte bereits bei seinem Bau im Spätmittelalter(als Schiffahrtskanal - mißglückte Maßnahme) zwangsläufig zahlreiche Stufen mit Schleusen. Der Wasserstand stimmt im Bach übrigends seit einigen Jahren wieder.

Historisch muß die Flunder in vielen Flüssen heimisch gewesen sein, so auch in der Elbe bis etwa Höhe Magdeburg(vor Dreck und Stauwerk Geesthacht), die Peene hat auch bis weit hoch Flundern, was dort manche Aalangler oft verwundert.
Vermehren kann sich die Flunder im reinen Süsswasser nicht, dazu muß sie wandern(ins salzige), aber überleben kann sie problemlos.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. September 2003)

Danke für die Aufklärung Wolfgang. 
Aber wo kamen denn dann damals die Flundern im Schweriner See her. Oder haben uns die "Alten" nur die Taschen voll gehauen. Uns wurde eben erzählt das früher einige Flundern gefangen wurden und diese über den Wallensteingraben in den See kamen.


----------



## Andreas Michael (26. September 2003)

Klasse Aufklärung hier nur zu einem habe ich aber noch eine frage


wenn die flundern nicht im süsswasser laichen oder wie auch immer wie kann es sein das wir in der Elbe bei HH oft platte sehen die etwas größer sind als ein EURO Stück  die werden doch nicht nach dem Laichen gleich eine wanderung machen, wobei alles ist möglich


----------



## wolfgang45 (26. September 2003)

@Meeresangler - Schwerin,
also wo die Flundern hergekommen sein sollen kann ich mir auch nicht erklären, es ist auch mein erstes Hören von Flundern im Schweriner See und ich angle da schon seit 1966.
Ich hoffe es war nicht der 1.April als das einer gesagt hat.
Das einzige was mir über Fischwanderungen in den See bekannt ist waren Aufstiege des Alands über den Störkanal, nicht das die Flundern sich auch aus der Elbe über die Elde und den Störkanal sich haben "hochschleusen" lassen.

@Andreas,
die Unterelbe liegt ja schon deutlich im Gezeiteneinfluß, vielleicht sind die Wanderbewegungen nicht gar so lang, denn weiter unten gen Mündung ist vielleicht schon ein ausreichender Salzgehalt vorhanden, das ist allerdings nur eine Vermutung, so gut kenne ich die Verhältnisse da nicht.
Man könnte auch annehmen, daß die Wanderung bei auflaufendem Wasser teilweise passiv vor sich geht.

Hier noch ein Link zur Flunder im Süsswasser und zu ihrer Vermehrung
http://www.giub.uni-bonn.de/seminare/wasser/Hausarbeiten/ws98.99/Jochemich.html]


----------



## wolfgang45 (26. September 2003)

Noch ein Nachtrag, das Sperrwerk in Geesthacht ist glaube ich 1962 gebaut worden, ein Aufstieg der Flundern wäre also theoretisch möglich gewesen.


----------



## Andreas Michael (27. September 2003)

und ist heute noch möglich da es eine fischtreppe gibt wo die fische aufsteigen können ob das nun auch die Flundern machen das weiss ich nun nicht

Danke für den doch sehr informativen link


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. September 2003)

Noch mal danke Wolfgang. Speziell für den Link. Der ist echt gut.


----------



## detlefb (29. September 2003)

Moin,
offensichtlich steigen gerade die jungen Flundern weit in die Fluesse auf.

Folgendes fand ich im Netz: bei www.h-juhnke.de

...Flundern sind gesellig lebende Grundfische (Form!), die die Flachwasserbereiche der Gezeitenzone sowie die Küstenbereiche bis zu 25 m Tiefe besiedeln. Die jungen Flundern wandern häufig sehr weit flußaufwärts. Im Süßwasser ernähren sie sich von Mückenlarven und Bachflohkrebsen, im Meer von Borstenwürmern, Muscheln, Garnelen und kleinen Fischen. 
Die Laichzeit liegt im Frühjahr (Januar bis April). Die im Süßwasser lebenden Flundern wandern dann ins Meer zurück. Die Eizahl beträgt ca. 400.000 - 2.000.000 mit einem Durchmesser von ca.1 mm. Die Eier schweben frei im Wasser, dazu benötigen sie allerdings einen Salzgehalt von mindestens 10 o/oo, sonst sinken sie zu Boden und sterben ab.....

Das scheinen auch die bisher gemachten Beobachtungen, siehe weiter oben im Thread zubestaetigen.

viele Gruesse Detlef


----------



## Tim (29. September 2003)

Hallo,
mein Kumpel und ich konnten auch schon erste Flundererfahrung im Rhein bei Duisburg sammeln. Haben echt gestaunt als der Platte am Haken hing. 

Jetzt kommt´s: er biss beim Zanderangeln auf einen Twister.... 

Tim


----------



## Reppi (29. September 2003)

Bei uns ernähren sie sich wohl von den Süsswassergarnelen; wenn sie dann genau so abwachsen wie die Zander (in ca. 2 Jahren von 15 cm auf 50-60 cm !)dann dann viel Spasss...
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Waldi (17. Januar 2004)

ohne Worte


----------



## Kev (21. Januar 2004)

Also ich hab eine ca.25 cm Flunder anzubieten, die ich vor ein paar Jahren in der Dove-Elbe mit einem Mepps-Spinner "überlisten" konnte. :m

Circa 2 Meter vor einer Schilfkannte konnte ich den Butt in etwa 1/2 - 1 Meter Wassertiefe an der Schwanzflosse haken. Der durfte natürlich wieder weiter schwimmen...   :a


----------



## Blauortsand (21. Januar 2004)

Hey Reppi,
biste im Büsumer oder Westerdeichstricher oder gar im Wesselburener Verein?
Zander in ner Kuhle bei Westerdeichstrich wie tief ist denn die?
Habe auch schon überlegt mal welche auszusetzen habe auch ordentlich Brackwassergarnelen in den Wehlen aber das Gewässer hat nur bis zu 180cm tiefe Stellen!


----------



## Reppi (21. Januar 2004)

Hallo Jelle !
Natürlich Westerdeichstrich 
Mußt Du gucken hier:http://www.angelfreunde-westerdeichstrich.de/
Und zwar in der Brök ! Wassertiefe aber bis ca.3,50/4m und wohl ganz entscheidend, die Süßwassergarnelen.
Unsere Rentner haben die ersten knapp unter 60 gefangen;aber um bein Threat zu bleiben;letztes Jahr vier Platte von denen ich weiss über 40 !!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Blauortsand (21. Januar 2004)

Die Brök liigt doch im Hedwigenkoog wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Ist ja schon verwunderlich, dass dort so schöne Plattis reinziehen!
Wie oft habe ich schon auf der Büsumer Mole gesessen oder am Sandstrand aber immer nur kleine bis kleinste Plattis gefangen!
Kann es vielleicht sein das die Fische als ganz kleine in die Wehle gezogen sind und dann dort so groß geworden sind? Die Gewässer die ich befische haben auch verbindung durch einen Graben bis zum Büsumer Hafen habe dort aber noch nie ne Platte gefangen!


----------



## Reppi (21. Januar 2004)

Hedwigenkoog ist richtig !
Ich kann mir da auch keinen Reim raus machen,wie die dort hin kommen.........
Obwohl wenn ich mir den Vorfluter dort anschaue...........
Letztes Jahr wurde in Schülperneuensiel (das Aalgewässer!) gespült :c Da trieben die toten Karpfen in der Nordsee,dann gab es eine Art "Rückstau" und das Wasser kam sogar an der Brök vorbei......mal sehen was da so links abgebogen ist.....


----------



## Blauortsand (21. Januar 2004)

In Schülperneuensiel hatte ich mal ne Freundin aber geangelt habe ich dort nie habe aber gehört, dass dort früher auch ganz gut Platten gefangen wurden!


----------



## Blauortsand (21. Januar 2004)

Ach ja, im Sommer zeige ich Dir mal "das AALGWÄSSER"!


----------



## Reppi (21. Januar 2004)

In Deinem "Gartenteich" ??? Da kennst Du die Jungs doch mit Vornamen:q 
Aber der nächste Sommer kommte bestimmt..........


----------



## Blauortsand (21. Januar 2004)

Jau der kommt auch wenn ich heute Eis an den Rutenringen hatte!
Bis spätestens dann!


----------

